# Oasis 9th Generation Cases



## JosephDurham (Jul 11, 2015)

I just purchased a 32Gig, WiFi + internet kindle. It’ll be here tomorrow. Now, I think I need to get a case to keep it protected. Any suggestions as to what would be the best would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you like reading it without a case, consider a slipcover -- pouch style -- to keep it in as you transport it. This is what I use. BUT ... my Oasis pretty much never leaves my bedside table.  There are a number on the market in various colors, materials, etc.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

For 9th Gen the magnetic Ayotu is sharp. Al of Ayotu is nice very nice


----------



## JosephDurham (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you. I really wanted the leather case, but went with the Aytou case for the time being.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

JosephDurham said:


> Thank you. I really wanted the leather case, but went with the Aytou case for the time being.


You won't be sorry I really like mine


----------



## Maura (Aug 27, 2019)

I just got a 2019 9th Generation Oasis and an Ayotu cover. I really like it. Can't remember if my previous 7" Oasis is in a Fintie or Moto case, but this one feels noticeably lighter. So I weighed the new Oasis with Ayotu cover and old one with its cover, and the new ones is a little more than half an ounce lighter. It also seems to fit closer, neater, something like that, but maybe that's just the difference with the older case having been folded back and used a lot.

The 2019 Ayotu case does trigger the automatic on/off of the Oasis screen.

So thanks, HLS, for the recommendation.


----------

